# The Guthrie Govan Signature Shur......



## Nick1 (Jan 24, 2009)

This looks pretty cool. Ive always thought Shur's looked awesome! But Im sure it will be about $3000.00 











































A Quick Video of him playing it........




Specs.............

Mahogany body, Flame Maple top 
Mahogany neck, Pau Ferro fingergoard 
Modern Elliptical neck shape - .800"-.850" 
16" radius 
Jumbo SS frets 
510TS-FE1 - steel block, two-post, solid saddles, recessed 
1.650" nut width 
Chrome hardware 
Sperzel locking tuners 
No pickguard- rear-rout 
Vol, Tone, 5-way (both HB's split in mid position), 
push-push to split neck HB, blower switch for kicking in bridge HB 
Side jack 
Gold speed knobs 
SSV neck humbucker - Zebra 
FL single-coil - Black 
SSH+ bridge humbucker - Zebra 
Light Bengal Burst - natural back - scraped binding 
Matching Figured Headstock 
Tremol-No bridge-locking device 
Mother of Pearl face and side dots and logo 
Case 
GG signature laser-engraved on back of headstock 
.010-.046 gauge Rotosound strings


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 24, 2009)

Pretty cool! Is that the first guitar to come as a production model with a Tremol-No on it? Way to go Kevan!  Are there any pictures of that blue one below the Guthrie sig?


----------



## mrp5150 (Jan 24, 2009)

Guthrie is ridiculous. This Suhr is still by far the nicest one I've ever seen though.






I want to custom order one just like it someday.

EDIT: The the OP; the Guthrie one will be much more than $3000. I'd say it will sell for more than $4000 easy.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 24, 2009)

That Mahogany looks fantastic with a gloss finish (well, judging from the side shot, that is).

And yeah, Guthrie is ridiculous - extremelly tasteful player


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, thats a nice finish.


----------



## Brendan G (Jan 24, 2009)

DO WANT!


----------



## silentrage (Jan 24, 2009)

Does it come with guthrie's talent? Or at least some of his beard?


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 24, 2009)

Way to go Kevan indeed!!! 

That guitar looks really cool and versatile.


----------



## Nick1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Well I was just informed that they will be available for sale around April or May. The List Price is $5030.00 And the Sale Price should be about $3500.00 with case.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 24, 2009)

All I have to say is 

Oh yeah, and it's missing a string . Gotta love Govan... He's so unknown yet he's so much better than just about any of the "big" guitarists these days. +1 to hoping it comes with beard 

So this is now on the list of sigs I MUST get before I die

1) Jason Becker signature
2) GG sig
3) Shawn Lane signature

And strangely, I really don't see myself doing a lot with them, but I just want them around my house, hanging up in my recording room just to remind me and inspire me how great you can be if you want it.


----------



## Kevan (Jan 25, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> Pretty cool! Is that the first guitar to come as a production model with a Tremol-No on it? Way to go Kevan!





ohio_eric said:


> Way to go Kevan indeed!!!
> 
> That guitar looks really cool and versatile.


*Thanks guys!*

But....SSSSSSSHHHHHHHHH.
We haven't made the formal announcement yet.

I'll be back here to post up all the good news as soon as we get the 'all clear' from everyone.

Thanks for the props!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 25, 2009)

That looks great! The blue one below it is a much better colour but still pretty cool.


----------



## stuz719 (Jan 25, 2009)

It's nice to _finally_ see Suhrs with 24 frets.


----------



## Daggorath (Jan 25, 2009)

Mmmm juicy. Nice but if/when I get a Suhr I'd have to go with something unique. Maple FB with a ridiculous cyan quilt top. Mmmm.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 25, 2009)

looks just great


----------



## GH0STrider (Jan 25, 2009)

Nick1 said:


> Well I was just informed that they will be available for sale around April or May. The List Price is $5030.00 And the Sale Price should be about $3500.00 with case.



fuck that. you can keep it for that price Guthrie...


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jan 25, 2009)

There is something wrong about using those knobs. And I thought it would have a reverse head on it. Cool guitar though.


----------



## mrp5150 (Jan 25, 2009)

GH0STrider said:


> fuck that. you can keep it for that price Guthrie...



Suhr's are just expensive, high end guitars. That one I posted would be well over $4000.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jan 25, 2009)

Isnt ~3K or + the cost of a custom anyway these days?


----------



## Kevan (Jan 25, 2009)

GH0STrider said:


> fuck that. you can keep it for that price Guthrie...


Play one and you might reconsider.

Something else to think about:
- Fender Custom Shop Strats start at about $12K, and there's a 1.5 year wait.

For a fucking Strat.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 25, 2009)

God Hand Apostle said:


> Isnt ~3K or + the cost of a custom anyway these days?


yeah, Suhrs and such are the so-called LA studio kind of guitars, there are a million guys who make them and they're all super expensive


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 25, 2009)

God Hand Apostle said:


> Isnt ~3K or + the cost of a custom anyway these days?



Pretty much. Getting something custom built is never cheap. Considering this is an artist signature model that price isn't unusual.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 25, 2009)

I'd give my unborn child for Guthrie's guitar... if it came with his beard.
You guys think this will give EMBB JP6 a run for its money?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 25, 2009)

The Guthrie sig looks amazing. I love Suhrs finishes. I especially like Guthrie's Rootbeer Brown Standard. Their finishes are just perfect. Someday, I will have a 7 string Rootbeer Standard w/ 24 frets. (key word = someday)


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm not blown away. I'm much more impressed by the blue vigiers at this years NAMM


----------



## Kevan (Jan 25, 2009)

silentrage said:


> I'd give my unborn child for Guthrie's guitar... if it came with his beard.


You'd need a 2nd case. 


silentrage said:


> You guys think this will give EMBB JP6 a run for its money?


Let me checkyes.


It's got this cool feature on it called the Blower Switch.
No matter where your p/u selection is set, or where your VOL and TONE are, hit the blower switch and it goes to full bridge humbucker at full volume.
Handy for the soloing types.

I have to agree with you guys though: It's missing a string.
The good news is the Suhr is going to get back into the 7-fray! His son (big drop tuning fan) is hassling him about it as you read this post.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 25, 2009)

I keep hearing that to Kevan.  Every time Suhr mentions the seven string modernhe brings up his kid nagging him to make a seven. 

The blower switcg is indeed awesome but Anderson has been doing it forever.


----------



## Decipher (Jan 25, 2009)

That is one stunning guitar......


----------



## sakeido (Jan 25, 2009)

GH0STrider said:


> fuck that. you can keep it for that price Guthrie...




I'm pretty sure that is less than a custom Suhr with the exact same specification would cost


----------



## Panterica (Jan 25, 2009)

the who?


awesome guitar tho for sure


----------



## budda (Jan 25, 2009)

man, that guitar is a gorgeous piece of work .

and i think that blower switch would make for some dynamics fun!   oh man, the amount of people you could confuse and scare with that one button hahaha i love it.

$3050USD for a guitar and people are complaining?

A run of the mill PRS Standard 22 used to be around $4K up in Canada...


----------



## Harry (Jan 25, 2009)

Freaking amazing looking guitar


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 25, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> Pretty cool! Is that the first guitar to come as a production model with a Tremol-No on it? Way to go Kevan!  Are there any pictures of that blue one below the Guthrie sig?



i have some from NAMM, but photobucket isn't working for me right now.


----------



## GH0STrider (Jan 26, 2009)

sakeido said:


> I'm pretty sure that is less than a custom Suhr with the exact same specification would cost



Well I'm pretty sure you can have it all to yourself for that price...
I wouldn't pay it.


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Jan 26, 2009)

Holy hell that thing is beautiful.


----------



## hairychris (Jan 26, 2009)

silentrage said:


> Does it come with guthrie's talent? Or at least some of his beard?



This.


----------



## Scali (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, I have two things to say about that.
1) I like this one much better than the Suhr he used in the Bluesjamtracks videos on Youtube. That one had a really 'nasal' sound. This one sounds much darker and warmer.

2) I'm a bit surprised to see he went for 24 frets. I recall a video where he played a Strat and referred to it as a "grown up guitar" because it didn't have 24 frets. So I thought he didn't care for 24 frets.

And yea, it looks great, much like a PRS.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 26, 2009)

Scali said:


> Well, I have two things to say about that.
> 1) I like this one much better than the Suhr he used in the Bluesjamtracks videos on Youtube. That one had a really 'nasal' sound. This one sounds much darker and warmer.
> 
> *2) I'm a bit surprised to see he went for 24 frets. I recall a video where he played a Strat and referred to it as a "grown up guitar" because it didn't have 24 frets. So I thought he didn't care for 24 frets.*
> ...



That's what I first thought of too, but I'm pretty sure he was just joking.


----------



## Paul Warren (Jan 26, 2009)

Wait, does this thread give me another chance to post my Suhr Modern? 











I could not be happier with this Modern on which Suhr did a custom finish based on my 7 string. I'm a huge stainless steel fret convert.  And all for about the same price as many of the J-Customs I saw this year at NAMM.

I saw Guthrie's model, but I didn't get to play it. I don't like the knobs, but then again, it ain't my sig model.  It's definitely a beauty though. And just a little teaser - Mr. Govan may be coming to a NC town not too far from you this year. 

Kevan, I'll drop a line soon in regards to the tremel-no. Thanks!

paul


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 26, 2009)

^Damn that's a nice Suhr!

Guthrie Govan deserves a sig, his playing is totally ridiculous and he's got a great ear for melody. Go him!


----------



## ledzep4eva (Jan 26, 2009)

I saw him the week before last. There were about 20 people at the gig and I was four feet away from him.

It was AMAZING.

He plays The Bassment every week, which is about 12 miles from my house.

WIN


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 26, 2009)

^ You are way too lucky.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jan 26, 2009)

sakeido said:


> I'm pretty sure that is less than a custom Suhr with the exact same specification would cost





However, I've noticed 'regular' Suhr Moderns going for about $2700-3000 from the online dealers. Guthrie's is a bit more tricked-out, however.

I've been seriously looking at getting a Modern--it has pretty much everything I'd want in a shred guitar at the moment. Don't think I'd go for Guthrie's guitar, just because there are some individual things I'd want done different. I get a big ol' lump in my throat every time I contemplate spending that kind of money on a guitar, however.


----------



## Nick1 (Jan 26, 2009)

jacksonplayer said:


> However, I've noticed 'regular' Suhr Moderns going for about $2700-3000 from the online dealers. Guthrie's is a bit more tricked-out, however.
> 
> I've been seriously looking at getting a Modern--it has pretty much everything I'd want in a shred guitar at the moment. Don't think I'd go for Guthrie's guitar, just because there are some individual things I'd want done different. I get a big ol' lump in my throat every time I contemplate spending that kind of money on a guitar, however.



Think of it like this. You only live once and there is so much money in the world to be made that 3 or 4 K isnt that much to blow. Think about all the little BS you probably buy over the course of a year. Booze, cigarettes, candy, junk food, ya know whatever. I bet its way more than 3-4k!!!!

Here is a small equation......
You go to a bar a grab couple beers after work and thats $3.00 for a beer. You do that 3 times a week thats $936.00!!! Thats a decent guitar or amp. Now add in any other useless crap you might get thru out the week. Just something to think about. 
Me I quit drinking,smoking, eating out (at restaurants not pussy thats free most of the time). plus I moved back home and Ive saved a ton of money! So many more new guitar days to come!


----------



## GH0STrider (Jan 27, 2009)

Nick1 said:


> Think of it like this. You only live once and there is so much money in the world to be made that 3 or 4 K isnt that much to blow. Think about all the little BS you probably buy over the course of a year. Booze, cigarettes, candy, junk food, ya know whatever. I bet its way more than 3-4k!!!!
> 
> Here is a small equation......
> You go to a bar a grab couple beers after work and thats $3.00 for a beer. You do that 3 times a week thats $936.00!!! Thats a decent guitar or amp. Now add in any other useless crap you might get thru out the week. Just something to think about.
> Me I quit drinking,smoking, eating out (at restaurants not pussy thats free most of the time). plus I moved back home and Ive saved a ton of money! So many more new guitar days to come!



Yeah I don't know what world you live in but for most 3-4k is a lot of cash. Its hard to justify spending that on one guitar. I do agree if you cut out all the garbage most people endulge in it would add up. 

as for your "equation" how much beer do you drink a week that your bill comes to 936 bucks? I'll solve the equation for you- 936/3=312. so your telling me you consume 312 beers a week??? That's 104 beers consumed every time you go out that week. Not even the biggest drunks out there put down that much my friend. If you keep blowing all your cash on beer and new guitar days you may never leave home again. And that means eating out doesn't happen as often as you'd like. Unless your p's just don't care how often you dine out. If that is the case then-


----------



## Nick1 (Jan 27, 2009)

GH0STrider said:


> Yeah I don't know what world you live in but for most 3-4k is a lot of cash. Its hard to justify spending that on one guitar. I do agree if you cut out all the garbage most people endulge in it would add up.
> 
> as for your "equation" how much beer do you drink a week that your bill comes to 936 bucks? I'll solve the equation for you- 936/3=312. so your telling me you consume 312 beers a week??? That's 104 beers consumed every time you go out that week. Not even the biggest drunks out there put down that much my friend. If you keep blowing all your cash on beer and new guitar days you may never leave home again. And that means eating out doesn't happen as often as you'd like. Unless your p's just don't care how often you dine out. If that is the case then-



I ment per year.  Not per week. 3 bucks per beer ya get 2 of them. You do that 3 times a week for a year and your tab is 936. And I just picked beer. I could have said Happy Meals. But odds are there are more people into drinking than into happy meals. So I picked that.



Nick1 said:


> I ment per year.  Not per week. 3 bucks per beer ya get 2 of them. You do that 3 times a week for a year and your tab is 936. And I just picked beer. I could have said Happy Meals. But odds are there are more people into drinking than into happy meals. So I picked that.


----------



## Scali (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, to be honest... If I were to spend that amount of money, I'd probably get the Les Paul Axcess instead of this.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jan 27, 2009)

It's kind of weird for me because I've finally reached a point in life where I have the option to spend that kind of money on a guitar without having to cut back on day-to-day stuff. That took a *very* long time. 

But I also have longer term financial goals, and spending $3,000 on a guitar out of the blue doesn't square with those. If I do get a Suhr, it will be because I've sold enough other gear to free up the cash. I've been selling off some stuff anyway, with a little more to go, so we'll see.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 27, 2009)

Suhr guitars are beautiful. Guthrie Govan is awesome too. Looks very nice.


----------



## WillingWell (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm all for justifying buying new guitars, but to me the whole "you only live once" argument is silly. If you live by that you're not going to be living comfortably for long. I'd hesitate to drop that much considering how the economy is now. Then again, for people buying these guitars maybe 3-4k isn't a lot of money.


----------



## Randy (Jan 27, 2009)

WillingWell said:


> Then again, for people buying these guitars maybe 3-4k isn't a lot of money.



...says the guy with the EBMM JP7... 



This guitar is beautiful. If I had the money and could justify spending it on an instrument, I'd take one of these in a heartbeat.


----------



## WillingWell (Jan 27, 2009)

Randy said:


> ...says the guy with the EBMM JP7...
> 
> 
> 
> This guitar is beautiful. If I had the money and could justify spending it on an instrument, I'd take one of these in a heartbeat.




Yeah I have an EBMM JP7, and it took me a year and a half of working at a shitty guitar store for minimum wage to save enough for it. I spent a few months researching and finding out what I wanted exactly then put in the time and work to get it. I figured I should add an addendum to my original post: Buy what you can afford. If you have the disposable cash to buy whatever it is and you feel it's what you want, go for it. I just completely disagree with buying something that expensive if you have to justify it to yourself to buy it.


----------



## Harry (Jan 28, 2009)

One thing I really dig is that for once it's a super strat with non locking trem, we need more of those IMO


----------

